# What clothes to wear ?



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Off to the Alps in April for the first time to mess about in the snow with the children. Having never holidayed anywhere cold we are looking for advice on what type of clothes and footwear to buy and any other tips relating to the conditions in the Alps :? 


Cheers Mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mark

One way would be the military approach - lots of thin layers, ie two T shirts, shirt, jumper, two/three pairs of socks etc.

Try the outdoor clothing shops if you have one close - Blacks is good.

stew


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Mark go and check out the ski gear at Tesco. Bought a lovely pair of salopettes from there yesterday and compared to my much more expensive North face gear its the dogs b_____ks.
Just get the basic 3 layers thermal.mid and shell its all there.
As for footwear they have to be waterproof, wet feet then cold wet feet you do the math.And if your going skiing,dog sledging etc gloves and googles will be required all there at Tesco.
Have a great trip we're going March 24/
Jeff


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

The other place to try is tk maxx....lots of labelled stuff in there at cheap prices.....first time we went i wore normal leggings and t shirts followed by a thin fleece and then ski coat and trousers....one thing i will say is if you buy a reasonable ski jacket for yourselves or the kids it can be used time and time again anywhere so it may be worth buying a decent one...whereas ski trousers you will only wear skiing.....kids ski stuff can be pricey so check out e bay....i always sell our kids ski clothing on there....kids grow so quick so after a weeks skiing they won't fit the following year so hardly get any use.....tog24 is also very good


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

forgot to say depending on age snow boots are a must for the kids as they suffer terribly from cold wet feet......how old are they mark??


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Try These Got a mate who swears by them....


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks everybody , now i know where to go and spend a small fortune  

Hannah mine are 9yrs 12 years 

Cheers Mark


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

shame mine are younger could possibly have helped you out.....have fun and shop around....ski sales tend to start around mid march time


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'll second navmans advice, Tchibo do good ski stuff at excellent prices, especially for kids, try these 2 links >here< and >here<
Also, if youre going Dover Calais, check out the big Go Sport store at Cite Europe, they usually have a large skiwear department and will probably be selling stuff off cheap at this time of year.

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*What to take*

Hi

Not clothing, but remember the sun screen!

Russell


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I used to ride my horse in all kinds of weather and the warmest clothing I have ever bought is Musto, a bit pricy but sometime TK MAX get them in, I got a lightweight jacket from there a couple of years ago, its the warmest one I have ever had, the thing with Musto is if it gets wet it doesnt make you feel cold and it dries pretty quick, I still wear mine from my riding days in very cold weather. Have a great time, looking forward to the Fishing weekend, its the first meet we will have been on so any tips please fire away, I have got the booby prize ready, very appropriate :lol: :lol: 
Anne


----------

